# "Spygate"?



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

What do you guys think of this matter?

Here are my thoughts:

1. Why is Congress involved with Baseball and Football? We have a lot of other things we should worry about... At least right now. When I see the Sen. from PA on the news it looks like he is just looking for some lime light.

2. If they did something wrong, so be it. They have paid the price already...

3. I would guess that a few other teams also have done this same tactic or something similar with the video. Teams watch film to pick up something to give them an advantage.

The point... Why does this need to come up before the Super Bowl and I am sure after the Super Bowl?

I think the Patriots are going to stomp NY - I even think it's going to be a blow out. I don't thin NY is even going to score... 8)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Exactly - they have no business gettting involved in pro sports. You don't think corporations spy on each other? Give me a break. This guy is just looking for some attention. What laws were broke?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Another point...

When I played football in high school and college you would always watch tape and try to figure things out. If you watch any pre-game or post game show all the players say they couldn't have done it with out studying the films during the week.

Uhmmm...

Do you think a coach is going to talk to another coach? - yes! A coach from high school, college, and the pro ranks talk to each other to get an edge. They exchange films, notes, etc...

I hope it's a solid Super Bowl and when it's done the players, fans, etc. can move on...

Sports now days and even ESPN are starting to look like E-News - it's sad!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It may have something to do with the betting in Vegas or something along those lines. That is the only thing that I can think of. I am sure that face time for the politician is a big part of it. By the way, nice prediction on the game! 

Just playing, I did'nt give the Giants a chance either. This was one of the best Superbowls ever.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ha...Ha...

I didn't think it would be that close of a game. Giants deserve the credit, no other team beat the Patriots...


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Did you guys see Belicheat walk off the field before the game was over? What a classless SOB! And how about his press conference, um, a, :huh: ! At least the players showed some class.

I really think the NFL needs to teach Belicheat a real hard lesson. It aint about you so get over yourself! uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If they taped the Ram's practice in 2001,the NFL should take away their other first round draft choice......giving them no first rounders.A lesson for everyone else.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Delta, found a good story for this thread. 
http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/st ... d=tab1pos1

Here is a tid bit:

Simultaneously, the Times learned that Sen. Arlen Specter of Pennsylvania -- the ranking Republican on the Senate Judiciary Committee, which has some jurisdiction over the NFL's precious antitrust exemption -- wants to hold hearings on why the material collected in the NFL's investigation was destroyed.

Think Congress has no business investigating sports? Most NFL teams play in publicly subsidized stadiums, and NFL games are aired over public airwaves controlled by federal licenses. The licenses, among other things, prohibit any pre-arrangement or artifice in what is presented as live competition. If a Super Bowl were affected by cheating, that would be a legitimate matter of concern to Congress. Plus, the recent lesson learned via baseball and steroids was that Major League Baseball did not clean up its own house until Congress put some pressure on.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Interesting... Thanks for posting up the info!


----------

